# A&E Cancels "Longmire"



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

A&E just announced that "Longmire" will not be renewed -- leaving us with yet another cliffhanger.

First "The Glades," now this? I think I'll stop watching A&E drama series near their original air dates. Instead I'll wait until we hear a series has been renewed and then binge-watch it on Hulu or Netflix.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Update: Longmire's production company (Warner Horizon) is shopping the series around to other networks. Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd love to see CMT, maybe, pick it up, but I would be surprised if they could come up with the money.

This was one of my "comfort TV" TV shows. 

And where are we going to see Katie Sackhoff???? NOOOOO!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Dang, I liked this show. I didn't even realize it was on the bubble. Maybe Netflix can pick it up.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Well, on the plus side A&E will be bringing us more unscripted tv. With the dearth of unscripted tv on the dial these days, this will be a welcome change.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Waaaah! This was one of my favorite summer shows. Like Howie, I had no idea there was even a question that it would be renewed.

Now I am sad.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, this sucks...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Bih A&e

eta: I typed that in all caps and it got changed to what you see above.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, you can't have a post that's all-caps. You have to work in some lowercase somehow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BiH A&E


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, you can't have a post that's all-caps. You have to work in some lowercase somehow.


I didn't know that.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> BiH A&E


:up:


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Howie said:


> Dang, I liked this show. I didn't even realize it was on the bubble. Maybe Netflix can pick it up.


I don't think it was on the bubble, like we're normally used to. It was A&E's second highest rated show. A&E is changing their focus and it doesn't fit.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BIH A&E


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I would not object to a grittier version on Netflix!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

wow, I think this season the characters moved forward, I was disappointed the whole season was about just two things, his deputy being a nut and getting Henry out of jail.

Everything was just coming together character wise, another season would have been great particularly if the writing stepped up a little.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well that is some disappointing news....


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

pendragn said:


> I don't think it was on the bubble, like we're normally used to. It was A&E's second highest rated show. A&E is changing their focus and it doesn't fit.


Changing their focus how? Any idea?

Bummer about Longmire, I really liked the first season and was hoping next season would be as good.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Timbeau said:


> Changing their focus how? Any idea?
> 
> Bummer about Longmire, I really liked the first season and was hoping next season would be as good.


I can't find the article now, but one article I read said A&E was focusing on shows made in its own production house. Longmire was produced by another company. It also said they were going to be producing more reality shows.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

pendragn said:


> I can't find the article now, but one article I read said A&E was focusing on shows made in its own production house. Longmire was produced by another company. It also said they were going to be producing more reality shows.


http://deadline.com/2014/08/longmire-cancelled-by-ae-will-be-shopped-elsewhere-826379/


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

pendragn said:


> I can't find the article now, but one article I read said A&E was focusing on shows made in its own production house. Longmire was produced by another company. It also said they were going to be producing more reality shows.


heh, just one more reason to consider cutting the cord.

A&E used to be a quality channel. What happened?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm really surprised to hear this. Ratings must have been pretty low for A&E to drop it. Either that or some executive weenie has decided to take the channel in a different direction and didn't see Longmire fitting into his or her vision. Shame on them as it was one of the few shows I actually enjoyed.

Rule change: All networks or TV channels, no matter how large or how small, must allow their shows to run for the time period it takes to finish out the original storyline or plot. At the very least they should create a miniseries or write a series finale that ties up the loose ends. No more of these cancellations after one or two episodes (although there have been many that deserved this). I just watched The Killing that Netflix picked up and I thought they did a decent job of closing out the series. If the show sucks right out of the gate then that's their fault and they should suffer the consequences. Maybe it will force them to develop better TV shows.

Long running shows or shows that have run 2 or 3 seasons need to be allowed to die gracefully rather than getting the corporate axe. I can think of lots of shows that went several seasons and then got canceled with no resolution or closure for the audience. HBO did it with Deadwood, Rome, and Carnivale, all of which I enjoyed immensely. 

I'm sure there have been more than a few network shows that died prematurely. It's a good thing Seinfeld and M*A*S*H weren't introduced in this century or neither would have survived. Both shows got mediocre ratings initially but got much better due to word of mouth. By today's standards, neither would have made it to a 2nd season, let alone survived the 1st.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

javabird said:


> A&E used to be a quality channel. What happened?


A&E Networks stopped being "quality" after what they did to the History Channel, which they owned.

Then again, I remember when Discovery Networks aired quality stuff, and Shark Week was actually about shark education rather than feeding (no pun intended) on people's fears via a week-long version of _Jaws._


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Boooo!


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

RonDawg said:


> A&E Networks stopped being "quality" after what they did to the History Channel, which they owned.
> 
> Then again, I remember when Discovery Networks aired quality stuff, and Shark Week was actually about shark education rather than feeding (no pun intended) on people's fears via a week-long version of _Jaws._


In the same way that MTV and VH1 became anything but music video channels and CNN Headline News became the true murder porn channel ...


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

pendragn said:


> I don't think it was on the bubble, like we're normally used to. It was A&E's second highest rated show. A&E is changing their focus and it doesn't fit.


This makes A&E a throw-away channel for me. I'll probably never watch it as I'm not a fan of reality shows. Too bad, it was a pretty decent show.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Same here.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

mm2margaret said:


> This makes A&E a throw-away channel for me. I'll probably never watch it as I'm not a fan of reality shows. Too bad, it was a pretty decent show.


In the days of DVRs, I don't pay much attention to what channel a show is on. I do a search for it, add it to my recordings, and that's about it. Before this whole kerfluffle I'm not sure I could have told anyone what channel Longmire was on. Maybe if I thought hard enough, I guess.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I actually would have guessed TNT. I don't associate A&E with scripted drama.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I will miss Longmire. I will especially miss seeing Katee Sackhoff. I didn't realize it was on A&E either!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

On Longmire she's not much but she does clean up real nice.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

A Wall Street Journal story explains why Longmire was cancelled. We viewers are too old. :-(

http://online.wsj.com/articles/why-...ns-were-too-old-1410451057?mod=trending_now_5

"Unfortunately for "Longmire," it has the wrong audience and the wrong owner. A&E said it pulled the plug on "Longmire" because it appeals primarily to older viewers-the median age of the show's viewers is 60 versus 48 for the network as a whole-and it doesn't have an ownership stake in the show."


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

That sucks!!! It was one of the best shows on TV I hope another network will buy the rights and bring it back next year...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like a perfect fit for CBS!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Sounds like a perfect fit for CBS!


:up: +1


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

So no Vic and Walt


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Alf Tanner said:


> So no Vic


:up:


> and Walt


:down:


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

There's a Twitter account, @LongmirePosse that's trying to get the show picked up be someone else. I doubt it will do any good, but I'm following them.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anything on twitter ever do any good about anything?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Does anything on twitter ever do any good about anything?


Not with an attitude like that, no.

I get Twitter isn't for everyone, that's cool. There's stuff I don't like, too. But I try super hard not to yuck someone else's yum. There's no point in it.

Twitter has been very rewarding for me. I've gotten customer service issues dealt with more quickly than email or web forms. I've gotten business from Twitter interactions that has directly resulted in money in my pocket. I've got things sent to me for free because of interactions on Twitter. I've gotten to help tons of people with technical problems because of Twitter.

I'm cool if you don't like Twitter. I can understand that. But why post for the sole reason of pooping on it? That I don't get.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pendragn said:


> But why post for the sole reason of pooping on it?


Why not?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

john4200 said:


> Why not?


Because it ruins the experience for other people. It makes people less likely to post stuff that's actually of value because they're afraid people are going to post negative stuff about it. It gets old. It gets tiresome. It drives good people away.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pendragn said:


> It drives good people away.


I suspect if you haven't been driven away from here by now, you're hard-core and can take it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pendragn said:


> It drives good people away.


If someone cannot tolerate dissenting opinions, then are they really "good people"?

I noticed that you did not refrain from criticizing me. It seems you have a double standard. No one can criticize anything that you like, but you can criticize anyone that you want to.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Tolerate my intolerance!


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

If all you are posting is negative statements, one wonders why you are still viewing. I mean, if it's that bad, why bother?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

keirgrey said:


> If all you are posting is negative statements, one wonders why you are still viewing. I mean, if it's that bad, why bother?


It's a puzzler.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

john4200 said:


> It's a puzzler.


Isn't it, though? Consider it under your bridge and get back to us, won't you, old boy?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

keirgrey said:


> Isn't it, though? Consider it under your bridge and get back to us, won't you, old boy?


You misunderstand. Consider it with your special classmates and get back to us, won't you, old girl?


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Ah, sexism. Well done. You assume that a female is innately unable to argue coherently. How...Neanderthal of you. You're not helping your case, you know.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Didn't even know Longmire was on the chopping block. Good job A&E, I don't think there is any reason for me to watch your channel anymore!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

keirgrey said:


> You assume that a female is innately unable to argue coherently.


No, I do not.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

pendragn said:


> I get Twitter isn't for everyone, that's cool.


Count me in this group. I do not understand Twitter. I do not understand why I would follow someone? I do not understand why someone would follow me. Isn't that what facebook is for? It seems to me that Twitter is a constant, online, survey. People post what they like and what they dislike. Other people can then use tools to scan the postings. Just like a big survey on any topic you want.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> Count me in this group. I do not understand Twitter. I do not understand why I would follow someone? I do not understand why someone would follow me. Isn't that what facebook is for?


Some of us don't understand why anyone would use Facebook


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I can't understand why anybody would use the internet...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Wait, did you just try to insult keirgrey by calling him a girl? How quaint!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

eddyj said:


> Wait, did you just try to insult keirgrey by calling him a girl? How quaint!


Who is keirgrey and why do you think keirgrey should be insulted?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

john4200 said:


> You misunderstand. Consider it with your special classmates and get back to us, won't you, old girl?





eddyj said:


> Wait, did you just try to insult keirgrey by calling him a girl? How quaint!


Actually he called him an old girl. So seems like a double insult to me. Age and Gender should have nothing to do with the discussion.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Actually he called him an old girl. So seems like a double insult to me.


Wow, you just insulted more than half of the human race by saying that being female or being old is an insult! You have a lot of apologies to make, birdy.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

john4200 said:


> Wow, you just insulted more than half of the human race by saying that being female or being old is an insult! You have a lot of apologies to make, birdy.


Nope, I didn't insult them (of which I am both.) You missed the part where I said


> Age and Gender should have nothing to do with the discussion.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> You missed the part where I said


No, actually I am not the one who missed something.

You should really stop insulting people willy nilly. Now you are being speciest and insulting birds, too! Please try to be more considerate.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The irony, it burns!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

eddyj said:


> The irony, it burns!


So does the stovey. And the firey. Not to mention the hot watery.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure how reliable this web site is, and it is not touted as any kind of sure thing, but there seem to be talks with NetFlix for a fourth season.

http://deadline.com/2014/11/longmire-season-4-netflix-series-order-1201280496/


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

very good news, I hope it works out.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And it's back...

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/netflix-revives-longmire-750548


> Longmire lives. The drama, which A&E axed in August despite strong viewership, is coming back for a fourth season on Netflix.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

:up::up::up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)




----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

:up::up::up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yay! All us old people will have something to watch.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yay! All us old people will have something to watch.


:up:


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I look forward to watching the new season in one night, then suffering the next work day from lack of sleep.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

pendragn said:


> But why post for the sole reason of pooping on it? That I don't get.


Some people just love troll. john4200 is one of them.

Just add john4200 to your ignore list and you'll never have to see their posts again. That's what I did.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


>


Ooh, the rare T(oadus) Montgomerus Burnus


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rob Helmerichs said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! All us old people will have something to watch.
> ...


:up: x 2


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Bully for Netflix!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season 4 of 'Longmire' (10 episodes) will be released by Netflix on 09-10-15.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> Season 4 of 'Longmire' (10 episodes) will be released by Netflix on 09-10-15.


Awesome!


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

RonDawg said:


> Awesome!


Wow. We just started Season 3. Need to get crackin!


----------

